# Bond.  James Bond.



## james bond

My favorite Bond is Sean Connery and Daniel Craig may be my second favorite.  I hope to participate more in the near-future.  Thanks for having me.


----------



## Hossfly

james bond said:


> My favorite Bond is Sean Connery and Daniel Craig may be my second favorite.  I hope to participate more in the near-future.  Thanks for having me.


  Stick around a while, Bond.


----------



## DarkFury

*Well James we have have some riff raff around here in clown suits. You know the protocol. God's speed.*


----------



## Iceweasel

Welcome James. Just don't be humpin ALL the ladies. We're in short supply as it is.


----------



## ChrisL

Welcome.  I met a guy once whose name was really James Bond.    I didn't believe him, so he showed me his license.  Lol.


----------



## saveliberty

Cat.  Kitty Cat.


----------



## ChrisL

james bond said:


> My favorite Bond is Sean Connery and Daniel Craig may be my second favorite.  I hope to participate more in the near-future.  Thanks for having me.



I don't really like Craig as Bond, TBH.  He is too emotional and not very funny.  He's falling in "love" all over the place!  Pathetic!  James Bond had some great one liners and only used women for the good of England.    Lol.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Damn I can't believe that name hadn't been taken yet


----------



## ChrisL

TheOldSchool said:


> Damn I can't believe that name hadn't been taken yet



He should have just said, Bond, James Bond, for his introduction.


----------



## Mertex

james bond said:


> My favorite Bond is Sean Connery and Daniel Craig may be my second favorite.  I hope to participate more in the near-future.  Thanks for having me.


----------



## April

james bond said:


> My favorite Bond is Sean Connery and Daniel Craig may be my second favorite.  I hope to participate more in the near-future.  Thanks for having me.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Welcome James. Hope u enjoy the site and stick around.

If you don't, Dante will inexplicably bump this thread in the year 2021


----------



## LA RAM FAN

james bond said:


> My favorite Bond is Sean Connery and Daniel Craig may be my second favorite.  I hope to participate more in the near-future.  Thanks for having me.



Craig second favorite huh? well at least you didnt say wooden Pierce Brosnan.


----------



## charwin95

james bond said:


> My favorite Bond is Sean Connery and Daniel Craig may be my second favorite.  I hope to participate more in the near-future.  Thanks for having me.



Welcome aboard Mr. Bond. My favorite is also Sean Connery so far I think he is the best that ever played this role. Followed by Pierce Brosnan I think. BTW just beware that there are at least 2 members with 007 on this USMB.


----------



## defcon4

james bond said:


> My favorite Bond is Sean Connery and Daniel Craig may be my second favorite.  I hope to participate more in the near-future.  Thanks for having me.


Hi,
Please clarify "having me"


----------



## Indofred

I'm not gay so I won't have the OP.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## LA RAM FAN

charwin95 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Bond is Sean Connery and Daniel Craig may be my second favorite.  I hope to participate more in the near-future.  Thanks for having me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard Mr. Bond. My favorite is also Sean Connery so far I think he is the best that ever played this role. Followed by Pierce Brosnan I think. BTW just beware that there are at least 2 members with 007 on this USMB.
Click to expand...

wooden Pierce Brosnan,thats funny.


----------



## sealybobo

james bond said:


> My favorite Bond is Sean Connery and Daniel Craig may be my second favorite.  I hope to participate more in the near-future.  Thanks for having me.


I dvr’d all the James bonds on amc. James Bond is like Batman. No matter how bad the bond is or how bad the plot is I’ll still watch them from start to finish.

I’m watching pierce brosnan tomorrow never dies now. He’s not the best but not a bad James Bond.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Welcome James. Hope u enjoy the site and stick around.
> 
> If you don't, Dante will inexplicably bump this thread in the year 2021


I did a search for James Bond because I wanted to talk about him. The movie not our James Bond. Why start another thread when you can rejuvenate one that already exists.


----------



## james bond

ChrisL said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I can't believe that name hadn't been taken yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have just said, Bond, James Bond, for his introduction.
Click to expand...








Oh, well...


----------



## the other mike

Even James Bond Knows the earth is 4.5 billion years old.
Discoverers Of First Extrasolar Planet Win Nobel...


----------



## Dalia

Angelo said:


> Even James Bond Knows the earth is 4.5 billion years old.
> Discoverers Of First Extrasolar Planet Win Nobel...


The earth is 4.5 billion years old., do you think that the Big Bang really happen ?


----------



## the other mike

Dalia said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even James Bond Knows the earth is 4.5 billion years old.
> Discoverers Of First Extrasolar Planet Win Nobel...
> 
> 
> 
> The earth is 4.5 billion years old., do you think that the Big Bang really happen ?
Click to expand...

3 big bangs.


----------



## the other mike

Actually 3 Big Bangs, 17 Little Bangs and 2 unconfirmed Medium Bangs.


----------



## Dalia

Angelo said:


> Actually 3 Big Bangs, 17 Little Bangs and 2 unconfirmed Medium Bangs.


Ok


----------



## the other mike

Dalia said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually 3 Big Bangs, 17 Little Bangs and 2 unconfirmed Medium Bangs.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
Click to expand...

My Shawnee animal spirit guide Tenskwatawa told me during a peyote ceremony in 1987.


----------



## Dalia

Angelo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually 3 Big Bangs, 17 Little Bangs and 2 unconfirmed Medium Bangs.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Shawnee animal spirit guide Tenskwatawa told me during a peyote ceremony in 1987.
Click to expand...

Nobody know, maybe  Multiverse ?

Multiverse


----------



## the other mike

Dalia said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually 3 Big Bangs, 17 Little Bangs and 2 unconfirmed Medium Bangs.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Shawnee animal spirit guide Tenskwatawa told me during a peyote ceremony in 1987.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody know, maybe  Multiverse ?
> 
> Multiverse
Click to expand...

Exactly.
If you have a creative imagination anything's possible.
You'll just have a hard time explaining it to many folks, because most people
think Texas is big. The average person has trouble grasping that there's more than one galaxy, let alone more than one universe.

We can't comprehend billions of years or the concept of infinity....we can only visualize it and even watch it happening billions of light years away.


----------



## jasonlee3071

There was an ornithologist named James Bond who actually wrote a book called "Birds of the West Indies". Ian Fleming actually used his name for his fictional secret agent.


----------



## Roy Batty

“Ah Bond, I’ve been expecting you”


Hello and welcome.


----------



## Roy Batty

And as for Sean Connery, how can you take him seriously when the promotional shoot cameraman gave him a .22 air pistol.



pix image


----------

